# Tools



## John1 (Mar 9, 2009)

What would be a "basis set "of drywall tools if I am doing about 2 houses per month and about how much of an investment. I do it all myself. Have been doing all manually. I do have a cheapo lift, but it is better than nothing.
Where would you suggest buying from?

You guys have been great to me ., 

Thanks in advance

God Bless
John1


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

a pan and a 6" broad knife


----------



## Bevelation (Dec 20, 2008)

2 Houses per month? Cheapo lift? Are you boarding and taping? If you're using hand tools only, even hawk and trowel, you're gonna spend a lot of time blasting 2 houses by yourself.

Your minimum for getting decent productivity should be:

-1 ½" mixing drill and whip
-1 super taper or banjo
-10" box of choice
-12" box of choice
-1 box handle
-1 pump with fitting
-1 angle box of choice
-1 corner roller
-2 different sized angle heads or flushers
-knives from 3"-6"
-hawk with 2 trowels of choice (I use 12" and 14" mainly)
-1 idiot stick

If you go for a set of flushers, you can get a mastic tube with the 90 deg fitting to run your tapes.

Must be some pretty small houses to use only hand tools until now....of course I'm just assuming.


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

I know guys that have done it 30+ years and don't even have that much. I'm not going to say they're good, but one guy in mind has never used a "power tool" like the boxes. All hawk and trowel


----------

